# Need help with my next smoker choice!



## EKG81 (May 11, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading it for a while, as well as reading Jeff's books.   I will try to be more active!  I was hoping I could tap into the endless amount of knowledge on this forum to get an idea of what my next smoker should be.

Currently I have an 18 inch WSM.  Its been great, and I really enjoy the portability since I take it camping or to friends' cabins on weekends.  There is something artistic to working with the vents and charcoal to get the right temp etc.  But I generally limit myself to smoke's 8 hours and under with it as I don't want to tend it overnight if its a 14 hour smoke on a big pork shoulder or brisket (if I could get it to fit!).  It is time for an upgrade I think to something bigger and more versatile. 

I am not getting rid of my weber smoker (for the reasons above), but I'm looking to expand and get a second smoker for a couple of reasons:
1. longer smoke times without adding fuel.  
2. more space, and more workable space.  It is a pain to lift the top grate off my WSM to get to the bottom piece of meat to spray, wrap, or whatever.  So either a box smoker with racks, or a wider grill similar to a bbq.
3. less tending to the smoker through the day/night.  More of a convenience thing since I have a 2 year old, and another baby on the way to my time to "tend" to the smoker is limited
4. better temperature control - I live in Canada and it isn't always easy to get the WSM up to temp or maintain it during winter months, or when its cooler and windy in the fall/spring.  Also, I would like to be able to smoke at lower temperatures for things such as cheese or fish - I know there is a lot of debate out there on this topic and if those items should be in their own separate smoker so their flavour doesn't get "polluted" and vice versa by the other meats, so I've considered a small electric smoker for just fish and cheese.
5. At some point in the future (likely in retirement) I would consider a small smoked meat business.  I have a lot of learning and refining to do before this, and that takes years, so this isn't a short term plan.  I don't want a commercial/business type smoker now, I'm just thinking that it might be good to learn how to smoke on a smoker that would be more common in a commercial business - just a smaller version.

Naturally my head goes to an electric smoker with wood pucks and an auto feeder.  The Bradley smokers seem to do the trick.   But I've also considered offset reverse flow smokers.  I've read a little and they seem to hold head better and easier to maintain - but not sure what you all think?

I am looking for something that has about 1000 - 1500 sq inches of cooking space (enough for a couple large briskets or pork butts).  That is probably more than I need for just the family but I've had a few friends and coworkers request I throw on a pork shoulder or brisket for them next time, which I'm happy to do as it helps me learn, so just need the flexibility to do so.

So, in short, what do you think about converting to electric smokers versus charcoal for the reasons above?  Any recommendations?

Thank you for any advice you could offer!

Eric


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 11, 2020)

From the sound of it,  you should be looking at pellet grills.

I  suggest taking a good look at rec-tec.






						recteq
					

recteq features smart grill technology & stainless steel components. Call today to see why we're the best value in grilling.




					www.rectecgrills.com


----------



## Motorboat40 (May 11, 2020)

I am looking at the Master built gravity series 1050 for next grill/ smoker i think it fits the needs you listed. I also like the rec tec pellet grills and camp chef pellet grills from what I've seen on YouTube. I think any of those would " meat " you needs.


----------



## jcam222 (May 11, 2020)

What’s your budget? I think what you want is a good cabinet smoker. Most have 1” insulation that will hold temp in the coldest weather. Once you get the temp failed in many will hold temp for 8-12 hours.


----------



## Glock9x19 (May 12, 2020)

New gravity smoker from Old Country is worth looking into, especially if you’re in a place that gets and stays cold.  (IDK if it’s available in Canada, fwiw)








						Old Country BBQ Pits Insulated Gravity Fed Charcoal Smoker | Academy
					

Cook for the whole family with the Old Country BBQ Pits Insulated Gravity Fed Charcoal Smoker. A 1,082-square-inch cooking surface supplies room to prepare y...




					www.academy.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 12, 2020)

Well, the OP is up in Canada.  
While he may be able to get a good deal on smoker bought here in the states, from what I understand the taxes and duties at the border can be quite costly.


----------



## schlotz (May 12, 2020)

Nothing wrong with tending fires etc... many like the experience and even consider it pleasurable. Now being retired I have the time for it, but no desire for the fuss which is why I decided on pellets.  Mine is set it and forget it. The hopper holds 20 lbs and that's good for very long cooks.  Now up there you might need a wee bit more depending on the temp and what you're smoking, but still basically a no brainer. It  has dual grates and can easily accommodate 2 - 18# briskets or 4 smaller ones or can handle  6-8 9# pork butts. 

Do your research homework and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## EKG81 (May 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> From the sound of it,  you should be looking at pellet grills.
> 
> I  suggest taking a good look at rec-tec.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  That does look like a good option


----------



## EKG81 (May 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> What’s your budget? I think what you want is a good cabinet smoker. Most have 1” insulation that will hold temp in the coldest weather. Once you get the temp failed in many will hold temp for 8-12 hours.


Realistically I am thinking about $500-$1,000.  Some wiggle room in there for the rig unit.  When you say cabinet smoker, do you mean the bradley smokers and similar units?


----------



## EKG81 (May 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Well, the OP is up in Canada.
> While he may be able to get a good deal on smoker bought here in the states, from what I understand the taxes and duties at the border can be quite costly.


Yep, it can be quite a bit more to import one.  Could be as low as 10%, up to 50%+ more depending on what it is and from where.


----------



## EKG81 (May 13, 2020)

schlotz said:


> Nothing wrong with tending fires etc... many like the experience and even consider it pleasurable. Now being retired I have the time for it, but no desire for the fuss which is why I decided on pellets.  Mine is set it and forget it. The hopper holds 20 lbs and that's good for very long cooks.  Now up there you might need a wee bit more depending on the temp and what you're smoking, but still basically a no brainer. It  has dual grates and can easily accommodate 2 - 18# briskets or 4 smaller ones or can handle  6-8 9# pork butts.
> 
> Do your research homework and you'll be rewarded.


Agreed!  I do enjoy it, sitting outside or doing things around the yard etc.  Especially if I'm out a friends cabin or camping.  But with a young family and lots of things to do every weekend, it can certainly determine whether I can smoke something or not!  

Do you find that the pellet smokers don't do as good of a job imparting smoke flavour?  Seems like a myth to me.  I know on my WSM that sometimes my smoke ring isn't as strong as other times, and sometimes the smoke flavour seems weaker or stronger.  I just think it is more about the wood (and quality of it too) choice.


----------



## jcam222 (May 14, 2020)

EKG81 said:


> Realistically I am thinking about $500-$1,000.  Some wiggle room in there for the rig unit.  When you say cabinet smoker, do you mean the bradley smokers and similar units?


No not the electrics or pellet smokers. I am talking about very well insulated cabinet charcoal smokers. One of the Backwoods would meet your budget I think. Very well insulated (1”) and honestly I believe my charcoal is as set and forget as anything once temp is dialed it it will cool and smoke untouched for 10 hours or more depending on cook temp. You could always add a guru too to further refine that. Used you could look for Humphreys , Assassin and 270. I have a 270 I bought used and love it.


----------



## schlotz (May 14, 2020)

EKG81 said:


> Agreed!  I do enjoy it, sitting outside or doing things around the yard etc.  Especially if I'm out a friends cabin or camping.  But with a young family and lots of things to do every weekend, it can certainly determine whether I can smoke something or not!
> 
> Do you find that the pellet smokers don't do as good of a job imparting smoke flavour?  Seems like a myth to me.  I know on my WSM that sometimes my smoke ring isn't as strong as other times, and sometimes the smoke flavour seems weaker or stronger.  I just think it is more about the wood (and quality of it too) choice.



Personally, I think it's an overblown concern.  IMO, some are so infatuated with the flavor of smoke to the extent the smoke basically hides/masks the flavor of the meat.  No question my pellet smoker (MAK) imparts great smoke flavor. You can always enhance by using an Amazen Tube or Tray smoker but frankly I rarely bother with them (after a couple of trials).  If getting a nice smoke ring is your thing, no worries from this end, the MAK delivers.


----------

